# renting an appartment in maadi



## sirius (Nov 15, 2009)

We are relocating to Cairo in January and are looking for an appartment in Maadi. Does anyone know a recommended realestate agent.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are plenty of real estate agents all over Cairo and in Maadi, the best bet is to google and see what they have and then get in touch with them,
Good luck in your search


----------



## sirius (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for the advice



MaidenScotland said:


> There are plenty of real estate agents all over Cairo and in Maadi, the best bet is to google and see what they have and then get in touch with them,
> Good luck in your search


----------

